# Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab*

						Der neue Spider-Man läuft seit gestern in Deutschland im Kino. In den USA ist das neueste Werk aus dem Marvel Cinematic Universum bereits seit Dienstag in Lichtspielhäusern zu sehen. Bereits jetzt sorgt das Abenteuer für neue Rekorde. Der Film zu Peter Parker bildet den Abschluss für Phase 3 des MCU.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab*


----------



## criss vaughn (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab*

Kurze Korrektur: _Spider-Man: Homecoming_ ist von 2017.

Ansonsten bleibe ich skeptisch, habe _Captain Marvel_ und _Avengers 4_ noch nicht gesehen, zudem hat mir _Homecoming_ leider überhaupt nicht gefallen ..


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab*

Homecoming war richtiger Müll. Da gefiel mir sogar Amazing Spiderman 1 und 2 besser, welche auch schon nur so lala waren. Richtig gut fand ich den "Into the Spider-Verse", weil der eine neue Geschichte erzählte ohne die alten und vor allem die originale Spiderman-Geschichte ad absurdum zu führen.


----------



## Ryle (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab*

Naja die Amazing Spiderman Teile waren auch ein Totalausfall. Ich mag Tom Holland, aber dieses aufgezwungene Gepushe in den Medien, das ganze Abfeiern durch den Rest des Casts in sämtlichen Talkshows und Interviews, sowie auch die Tatsache, dass man ihn als RDJ Ersatz "aufgezwungen" bekommt geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich und nervt schon regelrecht. Wieso kann man die Filme nicht für sich sprechen lassen und versucht hier zwingend was zu erschaffen, was vollkommen unnötig ist. Spiderman ist kein Ironman und Tom Holland ist ganz sicher kein Robert Downey Junior, da kann sich Marvel noch so bei verrenken.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Spider-Man: Far From Home stellt neue Rekorde auf und schließt MCU vorerst ab*

Ich fand Homecoming ok.

Aber am besten ist immer noch die Trilogie mit Tobey Maguire.


----------

